# Muzzle brake for .300 win mag



## Sundays Money (May 23, 2014)

I'm considering Putting a brake on, I know someone who can thread the barrel 
What are the best muzzle brakes for hunting style rifles


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 23, 2014)

*ear protection?*

Muzzle brakes usually make the gun a lot louder to you and the people next to you on the firing line.

Will you be using ear protection?  Does noise matter?

I shot a CETME battle rifle that had rows of vent holes along the top, left, and right sides of the brake. It was very effective, and kept the sights of that .308 rifle "on paper" during recoil, with almost no muzzle rise.  As to the push back on my shoulder, I never really noticed it with any semi-auto .308 rifle.

I have shot a Barrett M99  .50 BMG rifle with that kind of big flat-top slotted muzzle brake, and it was very effective. Recoil on that rifle felt like shooting a 12 gauge pump shotgun with a 1 oz. slug load.


----------



## wareagle700 (May 23, 2014)

Look at the Vias muzzle brakes. The thread pitch you need is 5/8-24 and measure your barrel to find the right diameter you need. If you have someone that can thread your rifle, he should be able to make a smooth transition in the contour of your barrel to your brake.

Yeah, brakes are loud. As long as you wear ear pro its no big deal though and they really do help get you back on target.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 23, 2014)

Extremely loud ! No way I would use one again unless you are gonna use hearing protection while shooting the gun I wouldn't do it...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 23, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Extremely loud ! No way I would use one again unless you are gonna use hearing protection while shooting the gun I wouldn't do it...






X-2

Find someone who has a muzzle brake on their rifle and
see for yourself the amount of recoil reduction AND the
increase in noise.......

Not worth it in my book.....If the 300 wim mag has to much
recoil for you, sell it and get a gun that kicks less....Go to 
an auto rifle, because they kick less than a bolt gun in
the same caliber......
I have shot 270 and 300 win mags with brakes and would
not want one on my rifles.....


----------



## killitgrillit (May 23, 2014)

I have a badger thruster brake on my 300rum and it is excellent, I also have a vias on my .308 and like it also. And I do not pull the trigger on a gun with out hearing protection, I'm trying to keep what little hearing I have left!!!!
I have a set of electronic earmuffs I use, and they keep your ears warm in the stand also


----------



## godogs57 (May 23, 2014)

I took mine off my elk rifle because of the noise...anytime I used it I had to stop and put on ear muffs before I shot it...I'm talking about hunting situations! It's a 300 RUM and kicks like a mule, but I'd rather deal with the recoil than the noise.


----------



## ben300win (May 26, 2014)

Agreed. Do not put a brake on it. Use a lead sled on the bench to tame the recoil. When you are shooting an animal you will not feel the recoil. Cheaper and better.


----------



## Mtns2hunt (Jul 19, 2014)

A brake is very loud and hearing protection is critical. I frequently use plugs and muffs. The good thing about a break is that you can practice with the break on and hunt with it off. 

Just remove the break and replace with a cap. Works very well with my 300 RUM!


----------



## 2nd4ever (Aug 8, 2014)

Install a recoil reducer and a recoil pad  designed for magnum rifles first and see if that tames the recoil enough. Then start looking at brakes if it doesn't.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 8, 2014)

*Are you sure you want to do that?*

The gun will be a lot louder and you could ruin your hearing. My favorite gun is a 300 mag Weatherby and I have been using it since I was 170 pounds (years ago). If the recoil is too much for you, get a lighter caliber gun, a 30-06 can take anything in North America with a well placed shot.
And the ammo is cheaper too.


----------



## Paddle (Aug 12, 2014)

Mtns2hunt said:


> A brake is very loud and hearing protection is critical. I frequently use plugs and muffs. The good thing about a break is that you can practice with the break on and hunt with it off.
> 
> Just remove the break and replace with a cap. Works very well with my 300 RUM!



 This is what I do as well!! You'll never feel the recoil while hunting and you'll be able to target practice more with the brake. 

 NEVER shoot without hearing protection, brake or no brake.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 12, 2014)

*silencer*

BTW,  if, and I'm just saying "if" you want the most effective muzzle break possible AND one that makes your .300 Win Mag rifle sound like a .22 rimfire, try a silencer. Or sound suppressor-- whatever you want to call it.

Liberty Suppressors (made here in Georgia) has one called the FREEDOM Magnum that is rated for the .30 magnum rounds.  It's fairly thin, but long at about 10 inches.

I've shot full-power .308 Win. ammo through it, and it's quiet. 

But yeah, it costs about $1000 plus $200 NFA transfer tax to the feds, and you'll still have to have a gunsmith thread your rifle barrel.  But what a sweet set-up you'll have then !!!

P.S.   As of July 1 this year, silencers are legal for hunting with the permission of the landowner.


----------

